# Advice for FMR (from: FWSAR (CC130H, Buffalo, C27J, V22): Status & Possibilities )



## aesop081 (10 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> same invention but one use complex engine the other one use piston engine much more simple.



You really have no freakin clue do you. You and "thunderchild" must be freinds.

 :


----------



## FMR (10 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You really have no freakin clue do you. You and "thunderchild" must be freinds.
> 
> :



who is thunderchild..


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> who is thunderchild..



thunderchild


----------



## Infanteer (11 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> who is thunderchild..



Ton binome....


----------



## FMR (11 Jan 2009)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Ton binome....



Yes that mean everything Ton binome...i don't know who is it lol


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> Yes that mean everything Ton binome...i don't know who is it lol



Someone who, like you, spends too much time reading AW&ST (or whatever book), plays too much Ace combat 4 and thinks he knows everyting.


----------



## FMR (11 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Someone who, like you, spends too much time reading AW&ST (or whatever book), plays too much Ace combat 4 and thinks he knows everyting.



I don't play video game, but work for CGI  http://www.cgi.com/web/en/home.htm ..i don't know in english , mais je fait des cours, design de site web pour les banques mondiales. Je fait des site avec mon ami http://elsantodesigns.com/ depuis 5ans, je veux rentrer dans la resserve au Fusilier Montroyal pour avoir un autre coté plus adrénaline.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Jan 2009)

oh a web designer.....  :

Makes you an authority on all things military


----------



## FMR (11 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> oh a web designer.....  :
> 
> Makes you an authority on all things military



Well i don't know everything on CF, but i have my opinion on CF-18 replacement and the FWSAR.


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Jan 2009)

FMR said:
			
		

> Well i don't know everything on CF, but i have my opinion on CF-18 replacement and the FWSAR.



But, sadly, FMR, it is an ill informed opinion - as many well qualified people here have told you, again and again.

This is a bit of a strange web site: it is, in the main, populated with _qualified_ people who understand that each has his/her own 'lane' - area of expertize. Mostly, we ask questions about things outside of our own areas; sometimes we offer suggestions, hoping they are new, innovative ideas - more often than not we find that out 'new, innovative' ideas (or critiques) have been heard, over and over again, by the well qualified members.

You stated your opinions; they were heard, politely, and most qualified people disagreed. You restated your opinions, they were heard, with a hint of exasperation, and most qualified people disagreed. Then you restated your opinions one more time and it became a downwards spiral - of your own making.

We have heard your views, FMR; they have been, pretty much, dismissed by the people here who are 'in the know.' In my opinion it it is time for you to back away, quietly.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Jan 2009)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> But, sadly, FMR, it is an ill informed opinion - as many well qualified people here have told you, again and again.
> 
> This is a bit of a strange web site: it is, in the main, populated with _qualified_ people who understand that each has his/her own 'lane' - area of expertize. Mostly, we ask questions about things outside of our own areas; sometimes we offer suggestions, hoping they are new, innovative ideas - more often than not we find that out 'new, innovative' ideas (or critiques) have been heard, over and over again, by the well qualified members.
> 
> ...



I would listen to the friendly advise Mr. Campbell has given you because eventually self-proclaimed expert such as yourself end up inevitably banned.


----------

